
[SWELINK]SweGov opposite parties submits mistrustdeclaration because of STA - baalimago
http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/det-har-ar-en-misstroendeforklaring/
======
baalimago
Another link for more info: [http://www.dn.se/nyheter/politik/live-presstraff-
med-allians...](http://www.dn.se/nyheter/politik/live-presstraff-med-
alliansens-partiledare/)

------
baalimago
Basically this is connected to this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14848599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14848599)

